# Southington,CT



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone now anything about Southington,CT Police Department recruiting. I heard they are hiring, but have checked out there website and local paper but did not find anything. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Keep an eye out on this website: Post Employment

That will keep you updated on the agencies in CT that are hiring.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks, I have also checked out, http://www.policecertification.com/


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah that one is good, but the POST one is better, much more thorough. Although right now NO ONE is testing. It's frustrating.


----------

